# Praying Tyler's okay



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got a call a little while ago from my neighbor. She has a Havenese pup who Tyler plays with and she called to say that Lucy has a parasite called coccidia. :w00t: They were just playing with each other this weekend (I think Friday and Saturday not Sunday) and today Lucy started throwing up and she took her to the NY Animal Hospital. She's supposed to be contagious. So tonight (right before I got the call) Tyler had made a loose bowel movement. He's usually as regular as can be with nice firm ones but DH and I (mostly me) were trying to figure out what caused it and scratching our heads. Then the call. I'm just praying Tyler's okay. As it turns out we have a vet appt tomorrow morning at 10:20 for his Bordatella shot so will ask her then. I scooped a little of his loose poop off the wee wee pad which had been in the garbage so will take that just in case. Do you know how it's transmitted and if I should be worried? I know Lucy will be on a pill and it should clear quickly. Ughhhh.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Praying that Tyler will be fine.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no!! Hope it clears up quickly!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope that little Tyler is okay  It's good that your neighbor told you right away so maybe you can get him dewormed at the vet tomorrow anyways, don't want the little guy to throw up or anything. Please keep us updated on how Tyler is doing!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh Tyler!

http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?v=250 http://www.peteducation.com/article_pdf.cfm?aid=727 
Coccidia are small protozoans (one-celled organisms) that live in the intestinal tracts of dogs and cats. They cause disease most commonly in puppies and kittens less than six months of age, in adult animals whose immune system is suppressed, or in animals who are stressed in other ways (e.g.; change in ownership, other disease present). 
In dogs and cats, most coccidia are of the genus called _Isospora_. _Isospora canis_ and _I. ohioensis_ are the species most often encountered in dogs. Regardless of which species is present, we generally refer to the disease as coccidiosis. As a puppy ages, he tends to develop a natural immunity to the effects of coccidia. As an adult, he may carry coccidia in his intestines, and shed the cyst in the feces, but experience no ill effects.

How are coccidia transmitted? A puppy is not born with the coccidia organisms in his intestine. However, once born, the puppy is frequently exposed to his mother's feces, and if the mother is shedding the infective cysts in her feces, then the young animals will likely ingest them and coccidia will develop within the young animal's intestines. Since young puppies, usually those less than six months of age, have no immunity to coccidia, the organisms reproduce in great numbers and parasitize the young animal's intestines. Oftentimes, this has severe effects.
From exposure to the coccidia in feces to the onset of the illness is about 13 days. Most puppies who are ill from coccidia are, therefore, two weeks of age and older. Although most infections are the result of spread from the mother, this is not always the case. Any infected puppy or kitten is contagious to other puppies or kittens. In breeding facilities, shelters, animal hospitals, etc., it is wise to isolate those infected from those that are not.

What are the symptoms of coccidiosis? The primary sign of an animal suffering with coccidiosis is diarrhea. The diarrhea may be mild to severe depending on the level of infection. Blood and mucous may be present, especially in advanced cases. Severely affected animals may also vomit, lose their appetite, become dehydrated, and in some instances, die from the disease.
Most infected puppies encountered by the authors are in the four to twelve week age group. The possibility of coccidiosis should always be considered when a loose stool or diarrhea is encountered in this age group. A microscopic fecal exam by a veterinarian will detect the cysts confirming a diagnosis.
It should be mentioned that stress plays a role in the development of coccidiosis. It is not uncommon for a seemingly healthy puppy to arrive at his new home and develop diarrhea several days later leading to a diagnosis of coccidia. If the puppy has been at the new home for less than thirteen days, then he had coccidia before he arrived. Remember, the incubation period (from exposure to illness) is about thirteen days. If the puppy has been with his new owner several weeks, then the exposure to coccidia most likely occurred after the animal arrived at the new home.

What are the risks? Although many cases are mild, it is not uncommon to see severe, bloody diarrhea result in dehydration and even death. This is most common in animals who are ill or infected with other parasites, bacteria, or viruses. Coccidiosis is very contagious, especially among young puppies. Entire kennels may become contaminated, with puppies of many age groups simultaneously affected.

What is the treatment of coccidiosis? Fortunately, coccidiosis is treatable. Drugs such as sulfadimethoxine (Albon®) and trimethoprim-sulfadiazine (Tribrissen®) have been effective in the treatment and prevention of coccidia. Because these drugs do not kill the organisms, but rather inhibit their reproduction capabilities, elimination of coccidia from the intestine is not rapid. By stopping the ability of the protozoa to reproduce, time is allowed for the puppy's own immunity to develop and remove the organisms. Drug treatments of one to three weeks are usually required.
How is coccidiosis prevented or controlled? Because coccidia is spread by the feces of carrier animals, it is very important to practice strict sanitation. All fecal material should be removed. Housing needs to be such that food and water cannot become contaminated with feces. Clean water should be provided at all times. Most disinfectants do not work well against coccidia; incineration of the feces, and steam cleaning, immersion in boiling water, or a 10% ammonia solution are the best methods to kill coccidia. Coccidia can withstand freezing.
Cockroaches and flies can mechanically carry coccidia from one place to another. Mice and other animals can ingest the coccidia and when killed and eaten by a dog, for instance, can infect the dog. Therefore, insect and rodent control is very important in preventing coccidiosis.
The coccidia species of dogs and cats do not infect humans.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Amber had that when we first got her. Her belly was really distended and she was malnourished and making her go bald. Took a while to get rid of them,they don't go easily w/ standard wormer. Tough buggers.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Poor Tyler!
That is good timing that you have the vet appointment for tomorrow.
That was great that the neighbour let you know as soon as they knew.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, sweetie. Good thing you have a stool sample. Thank goodness you already have an appointment. My heart and prayers are with you all. 
xoxoxoxoxo

Coccidia sounds akin to giardia, which I am familiar with.
xoxoxoxoxoxoo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending prayers Tyler's way. Glad you already have the vet appointment.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Canada said:


> Poor Tyler!
> That is good timing that you have the vet appointment for tomorrow.
> That was great that the neighbour let you know as soon as they knew.


I agree, thank G-d that the neighbor called you, and alerted you to the potential problem, with Tyler being exposed.

I will be thinking of your little guy. I hope that he tests' free from the virus.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh no, Sue. I'm so glad you have an appointment with the vet in the morning. Just a suggestion ... but, I think I would alert your vet to the possible problem before Tyler gets his Bordatella. I'm thinking this ... because I imagine Tyler might be put on medication and the Bordatella might interfer with a medication. I'm not sure ... just guessing.

Also, if Tyler has another loose stool before his appointment ... then that is the one I would take into the office as a sample. The fresher the stools are, I think the better ... because bacteria can grow so fast, and thus, possibly cause the test results to be questionable.

I'll be checking in tomorrow for an update. Thank goodness your neighbor called to let you know about her Lucy.

Hugs and love to both you and Tyler.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sue, thinking of you and Ty down here. Sammie was playing 
with new rescue told u bout. I wondered if safe. Good info
On this thread. prayers coming your way that all be ok. 
XOXO


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Susan, will be thinking of you and precious Tyler. Nice of the neighbour to inform you, that was a plus. Hope he feels better real soon, keep us posted.:hugging:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova picked up coccidia from his puppy obedience class. Trust me, you will KNOW if he has it. The poo won't just be loose. Albon fixes the problem right up. The problem is diagnosing it because the fecals don't always come back positive (in fact, his never did.) But since your neighbor was so considerate as to tell you about Lucy, you shouldn't have a problem either way. Don't worry- Tyler will be fine either way!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aw Poor Tyler! I hope he is okay!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Poor little Tyler - hugs coming your way and puppy kisses from the girls!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I think he will be okay because you are catching it early. Yes, I agree with everyone, the neighbor is so sweet to tell you! Good luck with Tyler!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Thinking and praying for you and sweet Tyler, as well as your neighbors furbaby.

In my thoughts.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Susan im glad you already had the apt made for Tyler..He will be fine either way and hopfully the test comes out negative..Poor Lucy your neighbors dog ..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Get Well Tyler!!!!!
kitzel sends kisses


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Gosh, it was so nice of your neighbor to tell you! Don't worry, Tyler will be fine. Your vet may put him on medication for it as a precaution because it can be so hard to get rid of and is contagious. Many years ago, I got a kitten from a "kitty mill"-okay, so dopey me! The kitten had coccidia(unknown to me) and became very ill from it. After treatment, he made a complete recovery and lived for many long, happy years. I think poor sanitation can be one reason coccidia gets around, another good reason to avoid puppy mills.:blush:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh my..I sure hope your little guy is fine. Glad to see your neighbor is a responsible pet owner:aktion033: I'll be praying for Tyler.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Prayers for Tyler but I am sure he will be fine.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Tyler, please feel better! Love, Bogie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your prayers and knowledge. I don't have time to reply to each individually since I have work going on too (great timing). Am off to the vet in an hour. Marie - she won't give the shot until after she examines him. Even tho it's just a shot visit she's always good that way. Not sure how Lucy got it...she's about 7 months old and had all her vaccines. She plays with three other dogs on the floor too :smilie_tischkante: but she does go to daycare at a woman's home. Her mom said all those dogs are well cared for and vaccinated but who knows. I think Lucy will eat anything and possibly might have picked up a little turd according to her mom. Anyway, Tyler was fine last night, chipper this morning and Lucy's one sign was vomiting and knock on wood, none of that here. He won't have another stool sample before we leave..he's a one poop a day kind of guy I'll let you all know and appreciate your caring more than you'll know. And I am very thankful that my neighbor alerted me. She didn't listen to me about breeder advice,her girl is from a BYB, but she's up on keeping her healthy. She was that way with her cat whom she lost last year.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sue,

Praying that Tyler is okay. I'm so glad that you already had the appointment.
Let us know what happens.

Hugs to you and Tyler.
Debbie


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Hoping Tyler is okay and thankful that your neighbor was considerate enough to let you know of Lucy's condition.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hoping Tyler will be fine. Keep us posted!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am sure your vet will do all they can for Tyler. thank goodness its an easily treatable condition! My Lab mix I had as a teen caught parvo and almost died. That was the most horrible thing to see! 

Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Thinking of Tyler this morning.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I hope everything turns out ok :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just checking in on our little man Tyler, aka Rock Star who ate too much. Hope you are being assured by your vet at this very minute that everything is A.O.K. :thumbsup: From my understanding, Coccidia is transmitted when your dog actually eats another animals stool that has the parasite. It seems to me that it is far less contagious then Ghiarrdia (sp?). So I'm assuming Tyler never ate any of his neighbor's stool and I really doubt he would have run through it and licked it off his paws. I'm betting he doesn't even have it. 

Let us know what the vet says and hugs to you both! :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi there. Back from the vet. She's so wonderful and reassuring. Yes he did have very loose almost gel-like stool last night and Lucy ate off his plate and drank Tyler's water (and he later drank from there) when she bolted into our house on Saturday, but he's been fine this morning so far. She wasn't too concerned and said she would take a stool sample and we should watch him as well, but he might not even have it. She also said that if he did, there were either pills or a cream for it. Anyone know what the cream is and do they eat it mixed in with food? Anyway, He seems totally fine right now and the main thing she loves is him socializing with other dogs and is so happy he does that. I wasn't sure he should get his bordatella shot but she felt there was no relation or impact so gave it. So first he got a shot in his tush, and then she went to see if she could get a stool sample from his rectum. Talk about violated. Poor Tyler was looking around like What the Heck? :w00t: Meanwhile the stool sample I brought though small was mixed with the new one. She'll have results either later today or tomorrow. Says humans can't get it. So all in all, except for a very sore butt I'm sure, Tyler's doing great. Came home and ate some of my homemade chicken for him and is resting on his cat bed. :wub::wub:
Thank you all so much for your prayers and knowledge.:sLo_grouphug3: It really helped me when I freaked last night. Tyler's my love and I just don't want to see him sick if I can help it. I'm also hoping Lucy will be okay. She's such a fun, crazy girl and she and Tyler race down the hall together. I have flipcam video of them which I'll try to post at some time if I can figure it out. Although if Mary did...hmmm I was going to say then I can. But she's kind of Superwoman who can do everything so..... never mind. I'll see.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh good! Whew! The cream I think the vet is referring to is the Albon which also comes in a syringe filled with yellow cream. You just give it through the side of the mouth. It didn't sound to me like Tyler has the Coccidia. Believe me- you would know if he had it. But I'm glad you got confirmation. Casanova loves those rectals from Dr. Rosenthal also! He screams when she does it, and then he kisses her afterward. :blink::HistericalSmiley: I'm glad all went well for Tyler.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

OH GOOD!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope he is OK, thanks to Starsmom too for all that info.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh no, Susan, I'm sorry to hear that! Sending lots of hugs and prayers to you and little Tyler!

Good to know he's fine now and you, too after the visit at the vet! :hugging:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no Sue, just what you need. I hope Tyler will be ok, I just said a prayer for him


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Give that sweet boy a kiss for me and so glad the vet visit went well and she was so reassuring. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- good news about Tyler. I bet he did feel "violated". 

I don't want to be a downer, but remember that it takes about 14 days from exposure to manifest symptoms. The good news is that it's easily treatable. As Sophia said -- believe me, you'll know if he has it. It's very messy.  But he shouldn't get it from her eating or drinking off his plate/bowl unless she had been eating feces. It's passed by smelling or eating (YUCK) feces of an infected dog.

Continuing to send prayers that all is well.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the update...hope the tests come back ok. Give Tyler a big kiss and hug from me Chloe and Summer!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

YIKES! I am just seeing this!!!!! What a scare Sue! It sounds like Ty is in the clear though. Thank goodness! 

Please pass some kisses along to my lil man Tyler and sending you a big hug Sue!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue -- good news about Tyler. I bet he did feel "violated".
> 
> I don't want to be a downer, but remember that it takes about 14 days from exposure to manifest symptoms. The good news is that it's easily treatable. As Sophia said -- believe me, you'll know if he has it. It's very messy.  But he shouldn't get it from her eating or drinking off his plate/bowl unless she had been eating feces. It's passed by smelling or eating (YUCK) feces of an infected dog.
> 
> Continuing to send prayers that all is well.


Thanks Lynn. I did see that in Marsha's post about the 2 week incubation period. Lucy and Tyler are always together...just about every day, acting like fools :HistericalSmiley: so they've been together all that time with Lucy always grabbing Tyler's bones and toys. I think crazy Lucy will eat anything, including feces so who knows what she does in day care if they aren't looking. She's very fast. Also NYC is Poop Central. The pooper scooper laws help but there's a whole lot of doggie do out and about in parks and streets. I'm hoping Tyler's fine and will be keeping an eye on him no matter what the tests say. He's seems totally fine. I'm anxious for his next poop. (I have to get a life :blink


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Sue,

We were waiting for an update! Great news! I'm always about the stool - I need to know every detail!:w00t: 

I'm telling you - my poor husband, is sick of scatological talk:blush:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you, Sue, for your update. I hope the test results come back with very good news . It really helps to have a wonderful and reassuring vet like yours. It's great to hear that if Tyler is infected, that he can be treated with either a pill or cream. But, let's hope he is just fine and not infected. 

Please give Tyler hugs from his Awntie Marie. :wub::wub: Hugs for Lucy, too. :wub::wub: And, big hugs for you, Sue. :smootch: :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I hate it that I am not on SM Wednesdays---hope the news is all good! 
Now Mom needs to catch some rest and wait out the next 13 days. 
In Athens we have "Poop City" and so far, so good! No leash-laws---no poop laws---hardly any laws actually! and the ones we have are mere suggestions! Do you wonder why I am paranoid?


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I hope Tyler's OK. He's a healthy guy, so even if he was exposed, he may not develop any symptoms. Hugs to that adorable Tyler.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hopefully, Tyler will be just fine.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sue - it sounds like good news so far - I'm hoping that you're soon doing the "happy poopy dance" and that he is OK.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey, Sue, sounds like Tyler is going to be okay. We'll be keeping our paws crossed. The one thing you might want to mention to your neighbor (and it's a good tip for anyone dealing with a dog with coccidia) all purpose disinfectants, including bleach, do NOT kill off coccidia protozoa but ammonia does. So floors and bedding should be washed with ammonia.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

just seeing this, hoping little Tyler will be ok, hugs :grouphug:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*good vibes for Tyler*

Susan:

Thank God youer neighbor was so considerate. Alerting you as soon as she found out was very nice!

Tyler has a good and proactive mommy and I am sure the Vet will be able to nip it at the b--- tomorrow.

Please keep us posted and give Tyler some puppy kisses from his friends here in Miami

((((( love )))))


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

{{{Tyler}}} Don't worry buddy, I had it when I 1st arrived to my new home & my poops looked normal. My mommy got a liquid medicine from the doctor which was easy to take by an eye drop applicator thing. I felt good as new in no time. Wishing you successful test results tomorrow!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you all so much again. You've been such a comfort and have also helped my neighbor. I have some good news. She just called me to say that they seem to have traced Lucy to eating my other neighbor's cat Sophie's poop out of the litter box.:blink: That neighbor saw Lucy come running out of her bedroom eating something and said she never eats in her room and contended that there was only the cat box in there. So the good news part is that Lucy's mom says it was Saturday afternoon and Lucy saw Tyler Saturday morning and not after the incident. :chili::chili:So I think we're in the clear and the rogue loose poop was just a coincidence. So I'm expecting the test to be negative or else I'll have another kettle of caca to deal with. :HistericalSmiley: THANKS!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks like Tyler's in the clear! Tyler I hope you get a great report from the Vet...I know you will. No caca for you big boy...now tell your friend Lucy to stay out of the cat's bedroom.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How's the little man doing this morning?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Tyler is okay? right?? gosh I really hope so!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Pweeease Tywer come home...we wanna ta no you are ok my frwend.
:Waiting:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I hope Tyler's in clear, Susan!! Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Sue, that's really good news. :aktion033: I'm so glad Tyler didn't get it! I'm glad your neighbor was honest with you, too.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Just seeing this. How is Tyler today?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

So Tyler's BFF Lucy has an appetite for cat poop! Hmmm. A little detective work revealed Tyler should be OK. :aktion033: Now about the cat Sophie. She must have the infection and in need of medical care.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler's test was negative. arty:artytime:The vet was too busy with sick pets to get back to me. She says he's fine. And I'm so thrilled too that he had the bordatella shot in the tush yesterday instead of the intranasal. He's absolutely fine but when he had the nasal one it was the first time he ever reverse sneezed and I think it opened the door to it by irritating his nasal passages. So the shot's it for us. He's doing great.:chili: I just wanted to thank everyone so much for their concern and prayers for my little guy. He sends his love and may even make me post some pix of him from his weekend in VT. (but I am under work deadline right now).



maggieh said:


> How's the little man doing this morning?


Maggie, thanks so much. He's right next to me all morning while I'm working.


iheartbisou said:


> Tyler is okay? right?? gosh I really hope so!!!


Thanks so much Andrea. Nice to have those overseas best wishes


Rocky's Mom said:


> Pweeease Tywer come home...we wanna ta no you are ok my frwend.
> :Waiting:


Wocky - I be ok. Mommy says I didn't eat da stinky poopy wuckiwy and didn't give a kiss to Wucy so I guess I'm ok. 


Bailey&Me said:


> I hope Tyler's in clear, Susan!! Let us know what the vet says!


Thanks so much. Love my vet. She was as happy as me that he's fine


suzimalteselover said:


> Sue, that's really good news. :aktion033: I'm so glad Tyler didn't get it! I'm glad your neighbor was honest with you, too.


Suzi - I'm so happy you're back. You've been missed. I do have great neighbors. This was really kind of a kick in the gut though how you think everything's okay and just like that it might not be. I think I'll have some wine tonight.


Nikki's Mom said:


> Just seeing this. How is Tyler today?


Suzan, he's just fine. Thank you. Lucy seems to have eaten the poop after Tyler was with her. So a big, phew!


Starsmom said:


> So Tyler's BFF Lucy has an appetite for cat poop! Hmmm. A little detective work revealed Tyler should be OK. :aktion033: Now about the cat Sophie. She must have the infection and in need of medical care.


We dodged the poopy bullet!! My neighbor who had the cat was also told and I'm sure she's checking with her vet. I'll try to check with her that she has. She's pretty diligent with her pet's health. Her bichon has Cushings and she adopted a terrier this past year.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:thumbsup: good to hear


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

SOOO glad to hear that Tyler is okay!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh thank goodnesss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

_*Yea! *_:clap:So glad handsome Tyler is a ok.....


----------

